
Deobfuscating JavaScript from an American Express scam (2019) - jonluca
https://blog.jonlu.ca/posts/deobfuscating-amex-scammer?ref=hnj3120
======
y-c-o-m-b
Nice work. A while back I looked into obfuscating some JavaScript code and
came to the conclusion it wasn't worth it. I figured if someone really wanted
it anyway, they'd find a way to de-obfuscate it. Given how easily (using that
term loosely) you de-obfuscated the code, would you say my conclusion was
accurate?

